# Carbon Fiber barrel



## BamaFan22 (May 28, 2009)

Does anybody know what web sites I can go to for aftermarket barrels for a Remington 700 SPS Varmint .308, I have searched and searched.  I can find stocks all day but not any barrels.  Thanks for the help


----------



## GAR (May 28, 2009)

*Rifle barrels*

Google: Rifle barrels

Should have everything you need.

GAR


----------



## 196 clicks (May 28, 2009)

A carbon fiber ..... not gonna happen.


----------



## cmshoot (May 28, 2009)

You can get carbon fiber barrels.  They have a relatively thin steel liner that encompasses the bore, with layers of carbon fiber or graphite around it.  You get the stiffness and heat dissipation properties of a heavy barrel, without the weight.

Christensen Arms was in the forefront of the development of this technology.  They actually use graphite over their liners, I believe.  I've shot a bolt action .300Wm and a Ruger 10/22 with Christensen Arms graphite barrels and they were both tackdrivers.

http://www.christensenarms.com/


----------



## georgiaboy (May 28, 2009)

196 clicks said:


> A carbon fiber ..... not gonna happen.



 

I have held a few Christensen Arms rifles and those are some light barrels fo sho.


----------



## 196 clicks (May 28, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> I have held a few Christensen Arms rifles and those are some light barrels fo sho.



 its not a complete carbon fiber barrel.


----------



## cmshoot (May 28, 2009)

No it's not a "complete carbon fiber barrel", but no one used that term.  

The terms "carbon fiber barrel" and "graphite barrel" are the proper terms for a barrel made as I described it, with a steel liner.  BamaFan22 used the proper term.

If you go to this link, the video shows a cutaway barrel, so you can see the design.  http://www.christensenarms.com/hunting/carbon-barrel-vs-traditional-steel-barrel.html

At one time, Magnum Research was selling rifles with Christensen Arms graphite/carbon fiber barrels on them, called the Mountain Eagle Magnum Lite and the Mountain Eagle Tactical Rifle.  They were on Sako actions and chambered in numerous calibers from .223 up to .300WM.


----------



## BamaFan22 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help


----------

